# Love of my life Maya the dog



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

Besides 3 bettas I am a mom of 6 year old maltipoo. Her name is "Maya" and she is 9 pounds of pure love. Here is she saying hello to all animal lovers.


----------



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

Oh my gosh, what a cutie!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Maya looks very regal with that pose!


----------



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

Indeed, she is my little Princess.


----------

